

WriteLaTeX: Lessons from Building a Scientific Startup [video] - arono
http://acm.doc.ic.ac.uk/events/seminars/2014/write-latex/

======
Jonathan5
There's more details on the technical setup behind WriteLaTeX (in particular
the use of docker) in this slide deck by John L-M: [http://jdlm.info/ds-
docker-demo/#18](http://jdlm.info/ds-docker-demo/#18)

